# bagyard vs. mason-tech



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

ill be ordering my front set up this week and i cant decide between bagyard and mason-tech.
ive heard only positive reviews about both and seeing as how they are the same price im having a hard time deciding. I like how the bagyards look better but i feel like i should not pick a set up based on that, but maybe with these two i should?
does anyone have any reason of why i should choose one over the other? They are for an MKIV jetta


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

with mk4s both are great. I personally have the new mason-techs and i love them, but everyone ive spoken with that has bagyard loves them as well. What made my decision was blown fronts on my old setup and i needed them before h20 so i went with the mason-techs because they are made in house in the us so i could get them faster. your going to get more reviews about the bagyards because mason-techs new setup that is comparable came out more recently so there are less people that have them.
so my final word. Andrew from openroad is a super nice dude and carries a great product from what ive heard, and scott and matt from mason-tech were very helpful and ive put about 7-8000 miles on their setup with no issues at all.
I was in the same boat, shipping was the only thing that made my decision at the time


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

i was in the same boat as you.. and went with bagyards, regardless what ever setup you decide is gonna get you where you need to be.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_Andrew from openroad is a super nice dude and carries a great product

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
have his stuff on my mk1, love it.
totally unrelated setup, i know, but i figured id throw my 2 cents into the ring for andrew


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree with blue bags. I have the mason techs and i have a couple thousand miles on them with no problems. And people with bagyards dont have problems either. but its pretty much your personal opinion


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (tomespo)*

this will get ugly. guarenteed. SUPPORT AMERICA!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (slo deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_this will get ugly. guarenteed. SUPPORT AMERICA!

Yes, specially with you comming in here and commenting on a product you do not even own. And explain to me how you say 'support america' when both products use bilstein struts. 
I believe this is a topic for people who own bags and their oppinions. 
As for me, I have owned products from both companies but I have NOT owned a set of the new mason techs. Personally what sold me and made me become a #1 customer of bagyards is customer service. openroad/andrew has some of the best custumer service I have dealt with. 
As for which product you want to own it really becomes your choice.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (slo deno)*

The Bagyard Supreme struts are awesome! The car handles amazing in the corners and at fun cruising speeds














...and lays sub-frame all day.
But what really helped my decision was speaking with [email protected] Very knowledgeable and really the best customer service I have ever experienced.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

i owned my BY supreme set from the group buy.. i only put about 2K miles on them before i sold the car but there was nothing i didnt love about them. 
i know they are still alive and kicking today now probably about 15K miles later i believe.
the service andrew provided was unbeatable... 
BY is such a quality product with such a comfortable ride and crazy amounts of low and crazy amounts of height as well








my vote would be BY bc theyve been at it for a decent amount of time, and by at it i mean getting it right. 
they even introduced the bombers if your on a tighter budget, and as far as i know those things are going to be legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Rev Run)*

There really shouldn't be a debate here as this is more a question you need to answer yourself. Both are great companies and both are quality products.
I personally am very happy with my Mason-tech's and with the service of Matt and Scott. I chose Mason-Tech as I knew I could get the same quality for a great price and a quicker turnaround along with the custom color that I wanted.
You really just need to decide which company best fits with your personal goals and needs rather then arguing which is better then the other. The truth is for some BY is better and for others MT is better.
As for Both using Bilstein, I did take comfort in knowing that their is a Bilstein facility not too far away from Mason-Tech.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
And explain to me how you say 'support america' when both products use bilstein struts. 


In terms of GDP, buying Mason-Techs is contributing to the US economy. They buy Bilstein _inserts_, however the final product is manufactured and sold in the United States. Just playing devils advocate, sorry, haha.








I have Mason-Tech front struts and I love them. Just be sure you get the updated strut caps and spacers or else they will clunk when the bearings settle. They ride awesome though, nice and smooth. And even with no front sway I kept up with cars on coils through some spirited mountain driving on a local cruise. Great product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ive enjoyed every moment of my 3 months on BY supreme so far. unbeatable service, quick turnaround on fittings and management. i guess what convinced me in the end was talking to the owner of bagyard himself deciding on my order and topping it off with having one of the fabricators come to the states and help install the struts!!
nothing but good words for ORT and BY.
ultimately as everyone says, its your choice.
Good Luck.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_
In terms of GDP, buying Mason-Techs is contributing to the US economy. They buy Bilstein _inserts_, however the final product is manufactured and sold in the United States. Just playing devils advocate, sorry, haha.








I have Mason-Tech front struts and I love them. Just be sure you get the updated strut caps and spacers or else they will clunk when the bearings settle. They ride awesome though, nice and smooth. And even with no front sway I kept up with cars on coils through some spirited mountain driving on a local cruise. Great product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

GDP goes through America on BY as well.. the final place of sale is open road tuning in PA.
just saying...


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Rev Run)*

bagyard.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_As for Both using Bilstein, I did take comfort in knowing that their is a Bilstein facility not too far away from Mason-Tech.

And Bilstien is also close to bagyard.








I also take comfort in knowing that 'bagyard' is TUV approved and road/track tested. 

_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_In terms of GDP, buying Mason-Techs is contributing to the US economy. They buy Bilstein _inserts_

Yes, bagyard does not use inserts.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_Yes, bagyard does not use inserts.









makes no difference, its all about the valving which remains the same no matter what. My KW v2's use inserts.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I love how people take cheap shots at the company they didn't choose to go with. I got my Bagyards from the original group buy. The quality is amazing, they handle as well as my V3's did, and ORT customer service is great, haven't really had to deal with them too much.
As for Mason-Tech's, they are a great product. Good quality and a great alternative to Bagyards, simply because turnaround time is much shorter. I know Matt pretty well and will do everything he can to make his customer's happy. I'm sure Scott is the same way. Granted I have no experience with the new mason-tech struts on my own car, it's pretty clear that everyone who has them is extremely happy with them, in terms of how low they go and how well they handle.
Either choice you make will be good.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_
makes no difference, its all about the valving which remains the same no matter what. My KW v2's use inserts.

If anything, inserts make them easier to rebuild...just drop in a new insert.
You really can't go wrong. They both offer great products. Both struts go low and handle well. I've talked to both Scott and Andrew...and they're both great guys and run solid businesses http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's a win-win situation.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

i actually do own both. bagyards on the a6 and mason techs on the corrado and eos. both are great products and great customer service.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Actually, it does make a difference. When you use inserts for air ride, generally you look for the shortest insert to give you the lowest drop. for example, you might choose an older passat insert because the rod only measures 13" long and will give you an excellent drop. The shock body is then constructed and valved properly. however, the difference lies in the fact that the inserts are not designed for your vehicle and the body of the strut is not a genuine bilstein part nor is it designed specifically for your vehicle. 
I think its fair for the consumers to know what they are buying and that there are noticeable differences between the two. 
We ALLLLL know this debate will go on for days. So to the original poster my best advice to you is this. 
Send a PM to [email protected]
Send a PM to [email protected] 
Ask for BOTH of their phones numbers and call each of them at different times and have a convo with them.. In the end, you will go with which ever person makes you feel more comfortable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ramon. at 5:31 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
I think its fair for the consumers to know what they are buying and that there are noticeable differences between the two. 
We ALLLLL know this debate will go on for days. So to the original poster my best advice to you is this. 
Send a PM to [email protected]
Send a PM to [email protected] 
Ask for BOTH of their phones numbers and call each of them at different times and have a convo with them.. In the end, you will go with which ever person makes you feel more comfortable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by ramon. at 5:31 PM 12-1-2009_

thats really the only way this will come to and end where the OP can make a decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (Flat Black VW)*

I might have a different car and setup than you will have but my mason-techs came in 3 weeks as to 3 or 4 months from bagyard from what i was told. personally i guess it really just comes down to how quick you want them.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (baggednbangin)*

Swoops pretty much.. This debate will go on forever and just turn into arguements with people who don't need to argue over it. 
And baggednbangin, I don't know who told you 3-4 months but that's a bit of a stretch on that time line.


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

im new to the air game. 
i sent an IM to Andrew, about the bombers etc and he reponsded almost immidiately...
where as i sent an IM AND email to mason tech (forgot if it was matt or the other person?) and i have yet to recieve any form of reply and this is atleast a month later now.
so based on that alone (not by what anyone else says) i went with Andrew and BY.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

difference with that is andrew is just a rep. scott actually goes to his shop and helps assembly. and test fitting and everything. not complaining about either one, just saying thats why its a lil harder to get a hold of scott. but thats what matt is for. scotts always workin on new products.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_
In terms of GDP

in terms of gdp, one person purchasing $2k worth of parts is irrelevant


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Seems like, they are both good and you would be happy with either.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nanozic)*

get the best of both words and get you some BAG-TECH'S http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_I might have a different car and setup than you will have but my mason-techs came in 3 weeks as to 3 or 4 months from bagyard from what i was told. personally i guess it really just comes down to how quick you want them.

it took 4 months for my original set of the first BIG bagyard run to come over to the US.. 
and at the price i couldn't complain 1 bit.. 
it only takes a few weeks to a month to now get BY's. 
also no offense or stabs or anything, but now i have a name to the car i've seen pics posted by anthony b. and i was really up in the air when it said your car was on air.. it was not low at all compared to B7's i've seen on BY's


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (Rev Run)*

support America. MasonTech's. theyre amazing. period.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (sbuogr)*

ok wtf is this







customers pissin contest?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i have mason techs, but i would run either no questions asked. i only got the mason techs because they promised me delivery before h20, when i ordered 10 days before the show.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: bagyard vs. mason-tech (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_
it took 4 months for my original set of the first BIG bagyard run to come over to the US.. 
and at the price i couldn't complain 1 bit.. 
it only takes a few weeks to a month to now get BY's. 
also no offense or stabs or anything, but now i have a name to the car i've seen pics posted by anthony b. and i was really up in the air when it said your car was on air.. it was not low at all compared to B7's i've seen on BY's

As I dont have a problem running something overseas there are problems when it takes 3 months to get a set of replacement struts when mine obviously had problems. 
Pricing is by far better from Mason-Tech, they do not have a lower "floating" bag plate, its welded to the strut housing so the problem that I had with the set screw on my bagyards loosening and in turn spinning the lower plate to where it crimped my leader line aganst the brackets coming off of the strut, causing a huge leak. 
I've installed and driven in a handful of cars with Mason-Techs and they are hands down awesome. For the price they cannot be beat. They go "hella" low and I am contemplating ditching my BagYards to run a set of the new Mason-Techs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Like it was said Scott can be hard to get ahold of but he does a lot of the work at that shop. Matt on the other hand is always on here. I've never had to wait longer than a day for a response from him.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

when i upgrade from the bag over coil days im going with bombers
appleton-are the new struts holding up well? (not trying to start an arguement or bashing..just curious)


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_when i upgrade from the bag over coil days im going with bombers
appleton-are the new struts holding up well? (not trying to start an arguement or bashing..just curious)

So far so good. They are the new signature series I think. Basically the same **** as before just different colors and anodized plates.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
So far so good. They are the new signature series I think. Basically the same **** as before just different colors and anodized plates.


gotcha. i know you had some weird problems that i hope were secluded incidents.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

whats the new expectancy rate on the bombers? since they run comptech bags and can be all done there in austria and shipped out?


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

i would choose full bilstein performance.
an that only comes with bagyard supreme series.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_As I dont have a problem running something overseas there are problems when it takes 3 months to get a set of replacement struts when mine obviously had problems. 
I am contemplating ditching my BagYards to run a set of the new Mason-Techs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

now, no offense or anything but the reason I switched from mason-tech to bagyard is cause my old set up (signature series) had issues and scott would not replace the bags for me.. He said it was my problem.. 
Andrew on the other hand, did what he had to do to get you completely new and FREE struts.. yes they may have taken 3 months to get to you BUT seriously, they were free how could you complain.. I want to see you get any aftermarket company replace something on your car for free such a time later cause of a set screw issue.. 
I just think that's not a fair thing for you too say since Andrew, Eddy and everyone else @ bagyard went above and beyond to keep you happy.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

I think this one has run it's course and there is enough info in here for the OP to make a decision.
Done http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dash


----------

